# CSS List format



## DonInKansas (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm having a bit of trouble;  I can't get my list in CSS to show horizontally.   I read you're supposed to use display: inline but that just kicks it to the left, still vertical.


----------



## Sapientwolf (Oct 4, 2008)

Try using "display:inline;" and "float:left;" in conjunction, just remember if other objects conflict with your menu because you used float (as in they try to display in the same spot at once), then use "clear:both;", this will make that object ignore float formating rules.

EDIT: Make sure you are applying these to <li> and not <ol> or <ul>.


----------

